# EGT, trans, engine, intake air temps on Cummins Dodge



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

*EGT, trans, engine, intake air temps on my Cummins Dodge*

Hi guys. I was watching my Edge Juice with Attitude and other gauges while I was plowing this morning. It was just a light snow so now big deal but I was pretty happy with the numbers I was seeing.

Intake air temp got up to 80 for a short time but was usually in the 60's. Not bad considering there is a 9'2" plow blocking the grill.

Trans temps never went over 180 degrees. The highest I saw was on the highway going about 65. Coming off the highway the TC unlocked and it warmed up a bit. Like I said before, this was LIGHT plowing, so I expect higher temps in the future.

Crusing the highway EGT's hovered right around 600 and turbo boost was around 10 PSI. The plow definately required a little more boost to keep the truck at speed.

Engine temp never even hit the 200 mark.

Fuel PSI was hovering just under 10 on the highway.

Wasn't watching fuel psi, egt, or boost gauges while plowing. Nothing out of normal range.

Does anyone care? I can post more numbers through the season if anyone is interested in how our trucks compare.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

i care and thanks for posting up. i have an 06 CTD and you #'s sound right on. except my boost is about 5 on the hiway(like u said bc the plow and all) its higher.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Yeah, I liked your post so if you want to keep putting those numbers up as the season goes along that would be great.

I have very similar numbers to what you've got except my boost is higher than 10psi at highway speed. I don't know what would cause that but I don't think it's a big deal.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Have an 06 mostly stock. Love to install a Smarty jr or simular but I am leary of issues. Factory settings are great although plug and play is tempting. As of this weeked running down the HWy the truck was reading 24.6MPG !!!!! I sure don't want to mess with that ##.

As of now I've deleted the mufler, sillencing ring and gutted the tube! Any thing else I can do before an tuner???

DAFF


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;650716 said:


> As of this weeked running down the HWy the truck was reading 24.6MPG !!!!!


I can get my gauge to read 99.9mpg  Those things are not accurate, you need to calculate your mileage the old fashioned way to know exactly what you're getting.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I can get 200 out of my trans temps


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

no worries i see 200 all the time when towing


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Even long hand the MPG guage is accurate with in 5-10%. On the last tank the MPG average was 19.7MPG. That was including warm up time. Never less I am super happy with the truck.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

NBI Lawn;650854 said:


> I can get 200 out of my trans temps


I wouldn't worry about that either. I am sure I will see it when I am plowing more snow.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;650716 said:


> Have an 06 mostly stock. Love to install a Smarty jr or simular but I am leary of issues. Factory settings are great although plug and play is tempting. As of this weeked running down the HWy the truck was reading 24.6MPG !!!!! I sure don't want to mess with that ##.
> 
> As of now I've deleted the mufler, sillencing ring and gutted the tube! Any thing else I can do before an tuner???
> 
> DAFF


What air intake / filter are you running?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Camden;650713 said:


> Yeah, I liked your post so if you want to keep putting those numbers up as the season goes along that would be great.
> 
> I have very similar numbers to what you've got except my boost is higher than 10psi at highway speed. I don't know what would cause that but I don't think it's a big deal.


Can you post a few details about your truck?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Still have the factory stuff on the intake and air filter. Was going to swiss cheese the air box but not sure with all the winter driving. Snow will ofter infiltrate the engine compartment. Still love the sound of the turbo spooling up and the response of my six year old. "Daddy is that a jet under the hood???" Got to love the Cummins.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Ive got gauges on 1 truck. I will post some numbers also, lets compare. 

Is your truck stock otherwise?
what stage were you on?
My 2001 has guages, 4 in stainless exhaust, tranny (deeper pan, cooler, billet and shift kit) hyper tech stage 3 chip.


----------



## Joe Snow (Oct 6, 2008)

Hell yeah.... Great information. I've got guages on my CTD too. Just haven't been able to read them while plowing (no snow yet). 
I'd be real pleased if I got similar results.

Thanks!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Well, here's my mods... Edge Juice with Attitude, AFE Blade Runner, DPP Cool Red Hose, AFE PG7 in stock airbox with a 4" hole in the bottom and a hose running down for cooler air, HTS valve body, deep tranny pan, fuel psi and tranny temp gauges, train horns w/ 200 psi pump and 5 gal tank, Black H2 rims with 315's in the spring thru fall, pocket fender flares when the 315's are on, stock rims w 285's in winter. I think that's it.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

JDiepstra;651138 said:


> Can you post a few details about your truck?


Same year and engine that you've got. It's a 3500 dually, auto trans, 4.10 rear end...completely stock.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

oh yeah, and it's also an auto with 4.10's. not so good for fuel mileage on the highway!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh, and I run the Juice on level 1 with the low boost fueling on 1 while plowing. Don't want to blow anything up yet!!!!!! And by that I mean I gotta get a new TC.


----------



## Joe Snow (Oct 6, 2008)

Good looking rig. Some of 'em like yours look real nice de-badged too. I'm doing my best to keep the outside appearance looking stock. Those H2 wheels look sharp!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks Joe! Now if I could just keep it clean..........!


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's a little about my truck,

99 CTD DRW 4x4 Auto~ SLT Laramie quad cab~4:10's, 
Edge Juice w/Attitude, MBRP 4" turboback, AFE Pro Dry S Stage 2, Airdog 150, Amsoil Bypass kit, Bilstein 5100's, HBS leveling kit, upgraded IC boots, BFG commercial T/A traction's.

I'm going to be building my tranny soon, and hope to have Super B or twins this summer payup.

These pics are pretty old, need to take some new one's


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I like it! I have got to do the tranny too. The HTS valvebody really firmed up the shifts but I need the TC too. Twins would be SWEET but I have only been in business for myself a year and a half and am still trying to build the business. 

Your truck looks really clean! Good thing you got the dually to tow that huge trailer! HHAHAHAAA just kidding you.

By the way on the bottom left corner of the Attitude, does that say fuel pressure 1???????????? Normal?


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

JDiepstra;652160 said:


> I like it! I have got to do the tranny too. The HTS valvebody really firmed up the shifts but I need the TC too. Twins would be SWEET but I have only been in business for myself a year and a half and am still trying to build the business.
> 
> Your truck looks really clean! Good thing you got the dually to tow that huge trailer! HHAHAHAAA just kidding you.
> 
> By the way on the bottom left corner of the Attitude, does that say fuel pressure 1???????????? Normal?


The truck was not running in the pics, lol. The Airdog 150 pushes about 18 psi at idle and 15-16 WOT on level 4-5 on the edge. My truck is pretty nice for it's age, it's also got 280,000 miles on it! I'd love a newer truck but this one is paid for 

I know the 4x8' trailer would come back to get me, LOL! I used to make fun of guy's hauling jet ski's to the lake with them. I had to pick up a rental billy goat that day, and did not want to go get the enclosed


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

RamPainting said:


> The truck was not running in the pics, lol. The Airdog 150 pushes about 18 psi at idle and 15-16 WOT on level 4-5 on the edge. My truck is pretty nice for it's age, it's also got 280,000 miles on it! I'd love a newer truck but this one is paid for
> 
> I know the 4x8' trailer would come back to get me, LOL! I used to make fun of guy's hauling jet ski's to the lake with them. I had to pick up a rental billy goat that day, and did not want to go get the enclosed


Man I would definately stick with the truck you have until it dies! I would love to be done paying for mine!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I plowed for about 4 hours this morning. The snow was heavy and wet, about 4 or 5 inches deep.

Highest I saw on the intake air temp was 118 degrees.

Trans temps up to about 205 or so. 

Engine never made it to 210. 

I fueled up first thing and reset the overhead. It is telling me I got 13.1 mpg's on my route from start to finish. This included three parking lots and 10 drives or so.

No, I do not think my overhead is accurate. I know, you were all thinking it so I thought I'd beat you to it! HAHAHA


----------



## Joe Snow (Oct 6, 2008)

My overhead reads fat anywhere from 4-6 mpg. Gotta hand calculate mileage.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

do any of you guys see a difference in trans temps when your plowing in tow/haul? just wondering if the trans would run cooler that way. :waving:


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I did plow in tow haul this last time and it is possible that I was a maybe a little cooler. Notice that I said possible and maybe. I will have plow a few more times to be sure.


----------

